# White-windged Dove and Inca Dove.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I live in a place, where you only see most of the time feral pegeons and inca doves. You can see some mourning doves, white-winded doves and eurasian collar doves, but they are very rare to find at least close to the town where I live.
There are three rivers in my county, one of them, the Lerma river is just four blocks away from my home. I have noticed that the river is full of species of birds, most of them I like to enjoy and watch. 
I only hunt inca doves, for most of the time. They are easy to find and their number is always high, so I hunt them whenever I have a chance. I must mention that they are very tasty and sure taste better than chicken.
It is very difficult to approach a mourning dove, white-winged dove or eurosian collar dove where I live. They fly away, as soon as they see you close to them. I have found a place where I have seen about eight mourning doves at the river bank. I have tried to shoot them down, but the place is full of bushes and the branches will not allow to have a clear shot not to mention that the closest distance that you can get is about 30 meters. It is very difficult to take down a mourning dove in those conditions. 
Today, I went to the spot where I have seen the mourning doves and as usual try to get one, I was carring my *huilotera *resortera http://slingshotforu...ite-ok-why-not/ . As I was approaching the place, I noticed some more doves at a tree and tried to get closer slowly. I finally got a clear shot, aimed and shot, I was not really especting to hit the dove. I also thought that if I hit the dove it will fly away like a feral pegeon does (They are very hard to shoot down if you do not hit them on the right spot). I was very surprised that I have hit the dove and it went down like a rock. I jumped and yelled out SI!!! I have hit the dove at the neck. I have tried to get a mourning dove for years, but getting a white- winged dove was even better, since is harder to find them. The dove was still alive when it hit the ground but died short after. 
About one hour later, I came across an inca dove and took a shot at it. I think, I hit a branch that slowed down the shot and did not have enogh energy to take down the inca dove. I took another taconite and shot it again. In the picture, you can not see its head. Well, I could not find it, after I shot it for the second time. As I removed the feathers later, I found the first hit at the right side of the breast area. The head was never found...
In the picture you can see the type of ammo I used to take down each dove and *La huilotera *resortera that I used to take them down with. As I shot down the white-winged dove, I remmembered about jmplsnt, since he asked me about the white ammo that I use for shooting. Jmplsnt, this one goes on your name. 
Well, *la huilotera* (dove killer) lived after its name and proved it to be lethal. *La huilotera* rocks...


----------



## d69p (Dec 30, 2010)

Did you... did you shoot it's head clean off?









Amazing!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Tu es cazador phenomonal!

Wow, what a superb write-up and hunting narrative. That was a great story that put me right in the action. As I told ChrisMan a few days ago, this is a bit of pleasure for me as I am trapped here on the boat for another three very long weeks before I can get home and back to what (and whom) I love. So thank you for your excellent writing.

I now have gotten to see one of your PeMex cleaning stones and I definately like what I see. That looks to be some of the finest scrounge ammunition I have ever seen. It's perfectly round, like a marble or cast lead ball but made of stone. Complete and total transfer of energy to the target when struck......absolutely perfect in every way.

There is something special in taking game with what I will term a local/handmade/self-made slingshot and the experience is heightened by shooting ammunition you have either found (stones, hex nuts, fishing egg sinkers and in your case, takonite pellets) or made (cast lead in various shapes). There are few moments that bring more or better emotions than downing something for dinner with my slingshot.

I also really like that you found your sport close by your home. I often say "sport is where you find it" and this is exactly what I mean. You didn't have to get on a plane and fly to Africa to have a good hunt. You used your Old School hunting equipment and ammunition, stayed local, had a good plan (as taught to me by Nico), and made it happen. I am very happy for you and while you obviously have been doing this for a long time I am thrilled for you to have had this productive session.

Thanks for the honorable mention......if I go back to the Cheese Factory anytime soon of course you and the rest of my Padres des Cazadores Resorteras will be there in spirit.....along with some of Nico's stones he gave me!

*Si, Huilotera does rock!*


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I enjoyed your narrative as well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

good post amigo! very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well done X, good shooting and great story.
Phillu


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Xidoo.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good Job Carnal,

I agree with you las congas son muy ricas and we took a lot of those inca/ground doves when were kids they are very tasty. I havent seen an alas blancas in some years those were a favorite when I was a kid.

Ya te las papiaste? O como las vas a preparar?

Buenos tiros

Nico


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Good shooting. Thanks for sharing the pic and story. Let us know how you plan to prepare the meal.

Si cuentanos, cómo las vas a preparar?

¿Cierto que le volastes la cabeza? wow


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

d69p said:


> Did you... did you shoot it's head clean off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I did. I beheaded the inca dove with the taconite stone that I used. This is not the first time I have done so, but it is the first time I have taken a picture of it. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Tu es cazador phenomonal!
> 
> Wow, what a superb write-up and hunting narrative. That was a great story that put me right in the action. As I told ChrisMan a few days ago, this is a bit of pleasure for me as I am trapped here on the boat for another three very long weeks before I can get home and back to what (and whom) I love. So thank you for your excellent writing.
> 
> ...


Jmplsnt,
I hope that your days at water would be short to live. I also hope that they would give you pleanty of time to store a lot of energy to go back to the Cheese Factory. I am sure you will make some very good shoots at the pegeons. Thanks for keeping us the resorteros in spirit as you do your hunting. 
I am glad you like the story and I hope to bring you a new one soon and better. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> I enjoyed your narrative as well.


Thanks Smitty, I am trying to improve in my writting since I have found out a lot of mistakes in it. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> good post amigo! very interesting. Thanks.


Dayhiker,
I am glad you like the post and that you found it very interesting. I hope that the next one would be better. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


>


NoSugarRob,
Thanks man,







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Well done X, good shooting and great story.
> Phillu


Philly,
Thanks, I am glad you like the shooting and fact that you find it as a great story. I hope to bring another one soon. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

MidniteMarauder said:


> Thanks for sharing Xidoo.


MidniteMaruder,
It was a pleasure to me, thanks for reading.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Good Job Carnal,
> 
> I agree with you las congas son muy ricas and we took a lot of those inca/ground doves when were kids they are very tasty. I havent seen an alas blancas in some years those were a favorite when I was a kid.
> 
> ...


Nico,
Verdad que si estan bien buenas las conguitas?? I have seen very few alas blancas here in Guanajuato, or at least in my town.
Si, ya me la comi y la verdad lo unico que hice fue que la frei y no le agrege nada. Lo hice para saber cual era el sabor de la carne de este tipo de paloma. Incluso tambien a la conguita la hice igual y las puse en platos separados. De esta manera me di a la tarea de comparar el sabor de las dos. La verdad es que la de alas blancas esta mucho mejor sabor que la conguita. Lastima que no se cuanto tiempo va a pasar para que pueda tener otra y prepararla de forma distinta. Saludos.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

dhansen said:


> Good shooting. Thanks for sharing the pic and story. Let us know how you plan to prepare the meal.
> 
> Si cuentanos, cómo las vas a preparar?
> 
> ¿Cierto que le volastes la cabeza? wow


dhansen,
Thanks, I believe that both shots were very good. I am glad you like the story and the picture. I actually just fried both doves, to compare their taste. 
La paloma de alas blancas tienen un sabor buenisimo, lastima que no haya muchas por aqui. 
Si, le vole la cabeza a la conguita (inca dove). Saludos.


----------

